# Mower deck stops



## Lostgoose (8 mo ago)

I have a cub cadet 1046LX and when mowing at a slow speed it’s fine but if I increase the tractor speed the mower deck stops. Haven’t been able to get to the bottom of this problem. Any ideas.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Lostgoose, welcome to the tractor forum. 

If you are cutting moderate to heavy grass, as you increase mowing speed you apply greater load to the deck. Your deck drive belt may be slipping, or perhaps your electric clutch is slipping. Check it out.


----------



## Lostgoose (8 mo ago)

Will check it out today


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Maybe the belt tensioner spring has weakened or even broken.


----------



## Lostgoose (8 mo ago)

When I did my spring maintenance, oil change, filter, air cleaner, I failed to check and change fuel filter. Obviously wasn't getting enough fuel. Runs great now. Thanks for your input guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Two different outcomes, Harvey and I were going deck problems and the problem was the engine, great to hear you have fixed this.


----------

